# Blaster Tune Up



## TownWrench

*HAS ANYONE OUT THERE EVER USED A PRODUCT CALLED BLASTER LMT LAWN MOWER TUNE UP ? THEY ARE THE MAKERS OF PB BLASTER .I'M JUST WONDERING IF THIS PRODUCT IS AS GOOD AS SOME PEOPLE ARE SAYING.ALSO IS IT THE SAME THING AS SEA FOAM?*:wave:*WHILE THE ENGINE IS NOT RUNNING, YOU SPRAY IT IN THE CARB AND LET IT SIT FOR 15 MIN. THEN START IT. IT IS SUPPOSED TO CLEAR SOME SOME ENGINES THAT ONLY RUN PART CHOKE ON.*


----------



## 30yearTech

No such thing as tune up in a can. If the main jet is obstructed, then it has to be cleaned from inside the carburetor. Nothing you can spray on the outside is going to fix it.


----------



## paulr44

Tune-up in a can, hmm. If you kept your tools and parts in a can, then it'd be a tune-up in a can. Else it's snake oil.


----------



## ptmike

It is mainly used to remove carbon from valves,guides and cylinders not carbs. you are to run engine and spray in carb throat and flood motor til it stalls. after 15 mins, restart. mike.


----------



## paulr44

ptmike said:


> It is mainly used to remove carbon from valves,guides and cylinders not carbs. you are to run engine and spray in carb throat and flood motor til it stalls. after 15 mins, restart. mike.


There are several brands of engine de-carbonizers on the market. Onan sells it, and actually recommends it in lieu of being able to de-carbon the comb. chambers manually on their flat-head engines as part of a PM. Stihl sells it for their 4-mix engines, which I've used with limited success. Most deposits come off, but not all.

There's probably better products out there, but as for now I know of nothing that would replace the prescribed method for cleaning or rebuilding.


----------



## 30yearTech

TownWrench said:


> HAS ANYONE OUT THERE EVER USED A PRODUCT CALLED BLASTER LMT LAWN MOWER TUNE UP ? THEY ARE THE MAKERS OF PB BLASTER .I'M JUST WONDERING IF THIS PRODUCT IS AS GOOD AS SOME PEOPLE ARE SAYING.ALSO IS IT THE SAME THING AS SEA FOAM?WHILE THE ENGINE IS NOT RUNNING, YOU SPRAY IT IN THE CARB AND LET IT SIT FOR 15 MIN. THEN START IT. IT IS SUPPOSED TO CLEAR SOME SOME ENGINES THAT ONLY RUN PART CHOKE ON.


Not my intention to come across as negative on my initial post, but from your post it sounded to me that this product was designed to clean a carburetor, not de-carbon an engine. Spraying it into a non running engine is not going to produce much if any good results. If the problem with the engine is caused by excess carbon, stuck/sticking rings etc. Then a product like this, used as directed may help. I still have serious doubts as to it's use as a carburetor cleaner, simply by spraying onto the carburetor.

Reading the testimonials makes this product sound fantastic, but I am sure these are really special cases, where the problem was caused by carbon and or stuck rings, and this treatment resulted in improved compression. I have used Sea Foam Deep Creep for years to remove carbon from engines and free stuck rings and it works. This sounds like a similar product. I guess I also have issues with anything being described as a "Tune Up" in a can. Believe me, if I could find something that I could spray into an engine and "FIX" it, I would use it in a heartbeat!


----------

